# 10

## 23q

*10. " " (1939 )*
 1939       ()           22 -  .       .      ,      .      :  ,   ,      ,       .      ,             "" ,    ,       . ,   "",         :          .  2001            .  *9.  "" (1970 )*
      1970  1989             .    :      .    , ,    ,   ""         1000 .       "" : ,    "",    ,           .    ""       16  24 .   "",   ,        ().   .  *8.    (1971 )*
  " "             ,        .           ,              .         ,  -   24    ""  "". ,  ""    ,          ,    . ""        .    - ,       ,           :  ""    "".         . ""    ,   ""              ,  ,  ,   "". ""  ,  ""       "",       : ""        .   ""    , , .     ""  " ".  ,   , ""     ,   ,  ,      ,    .    ,  ""            ,  ""          "",        . ,    ,       .       ,    ,       .  *7.       (1969 )*
 ,   ,   ,    ,         .       .    ,            .      ,   ,      .        : , , ,   ..      "",      ,       .   ,       , ,    ,      . ,  ,      :      . , ""  ,     . -"",  ""    ,    2     .                       ,      .

----------


## 23q

*6.  :      (1924 )*
 1924          . ,  ,         ,      ,   ,   ,     (   ,    ).     .     ,        ,     ,    :    ,  ,           .      .    ,   ,    ,       -.        .       ,    ,        .    ,    ,  ,          ,     .      .      ,   .         ,     ,         ,        .  *5.   (1920 )*
 ,     ,      .   , ,  ,        ,     .           9-  ,           .        -      ,  , ,  -    ..              .           .                ,     .         .     -        ,     .        .       ,      .    , ,  -.         ,       .  ,    ,          .  ,            ,      .  *4.   (1966 )*
 1966            .    ,     .    -  ,    ,       ,       ,         ,     .        " "     ,        .        .               ,      .      ,          .       ,     .        ,            .  ,         :      ,    .  ,   , -,     .

----------


## 23q

*3.   (1974 )*
          " :  ".    ,   ,    .        " "   ""  "".       "",      "". ""    ,          .       ,  ,      ,   . ""   ,     .  "",   ""  ""    45 .  ""            ""    .          ,       45 .   ,  ,   ,    .           15 .  -      . ""  ,     : " ,   . , ".          ,        .      450 .  "" ,   ,            ""      .    : 65% ""    450 , ,  ""   .     ,          "" ,              300 ,       ,  26 ""  40    .  ,      .        ,       ( )   "  ".    : 48%      .  2002       ,       61%  66% "",      .      :                ,       "".        "" ,   ,  ,  "",    ,   .   ,   ,          ,     ,        .  *2. " " (1960 )*
       .          ,              ,    ,        .     ,    .       .    :        . ,  ,  :            . ,            . *
1. ,     (1965 - 2004 )*
 1965     ,    ,      .  -  ,  ,      .          (),       ,   ""    :        ,              .  - :    .    ,       :      ,      ,  ,      .   ,              ""   . " ,                  -", -  .    ,             .    ,  ,   - ,    .      ,   ,  -    .  -   ,    ,    ,        ,          .   - .            .       .       ,            -   .     ,       .  1997       ,     .          .  -  :   2004 ,    ,        38 .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 8.    (1971 )

      ""

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Gonosuke*,   ...  ,      " " 2005

----------


## 23q

,  , .
   ?

----------


## nickeler

*23q*, "",  .    .   .

----------


## RAMM

,  ,      "-2" ( . Die Welle, ).      .

----------

